# update on grape disease ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is a picture of what I found on my grapes. No more than 3-4 leaves have been affected. Can anyone tell me what this is and how to treat it so I don't lose this year's harvest?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Early black rot?

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...Qsnldq&sig=AHIEtbRpOrbGK4_gHplxIzg4bn_U7seKkg


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Had a grape vine that was over 30 years old that gave us an abundance of grapes every year. About 3 years ago I believe it got this black spot disease too. I tried all the advice given me but eventually cut the entire vine down. the grapes got moldy and raisin like. I was very upset over this..needless to sayothi. Nothing I did seemed to help it at all. I think maybe the vine was too old to overcome this disease. Good Luck in getting your vine back in shape.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tiempo, that url was quite helpful. I had not thought it was black rot; but now I do. 

I have been using "Captan" off and on all spring; but maybe I should try something different.

Sorry your 30-yr old was wiped out Helena. After nurturing a vine that many years, it must have hurt.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry, I rearranged photobucket folder; so lost the url to that pic. I think this one fits though.









I went out and took off every leaf/stem showing signs of this disease and have been aggressively spraying it with what I have at this time, i.e. Captan. I do so hope this at least keeps the disease slowed down until I can get something that might work better.


----------

